# new sam smith song a rip-off of tom petty classic



## shart_attack (Jun 27, 2014)

What is it with Redcoats' musically plagiarizing Tom Petty songs?

First, in the 90s, these hacks copied Petty's "Free Fallin'"  to the extent that they actually got themselves sued for it:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2ICtCO8TCw]Take That, Back For Good[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lWJXDG2i0A]Tom Petty, Free Fallin'[/ame]

Now, new Redcoat sensation Sam Smith continues the disturbing trend with this hit:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pB-5XG-DbAA]Sam Smith, Stay With Me[/ame]

... which is a complete rip-off of Petty's "I Won't Back Down":

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvlTJrNJ5lA]Tom Petty, Won't Back Down[/ame]

WHAT IS IT WITH YOU BRITS, ANYWAY?!?!?

CAN'T YOU COME UP WITH YOUR OWN, ORIGINAL MATERIAL?!?!?

LEAVE TOM PETTY'S STUFF ALONE, YOU MISERABLE REDCOATS!!!!!


----------



## shart_attack (Feb 25, 2015)

Well, it's nice to see that there is yet some justice left in this world.

It's also nice to see exactly how right I was, when I penned this thread:

Sam Smith will pay Tom Petty royalties for Stay With Me - CNN.com

 
 
Never back down, Tom Petty!!!


----------



## sealybobo (Apr 18, 2020)

shart_attack said:


> Well, it's nice to see that there is yet some justice left in this world.
> 
> It's also nice to see exactly how right I was, when I penned this thread:
> 
> ...


I’m watching Sam on this special and he’s looking like he’s getting fat again


----------

